# Sourdough...



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

When I visited the states way back in 2000, I was intoduced to the wonderful concept of Sourdough bread (more importantly, toast). I have tried to get sourdough bread over here, but, alas, to no avail. I have even searched the web for sourdough bread recipes. I've found millions. I have one problem. This is England. I can't find one specific ingredient every single recipe calls for. Sourdough Mix. Is this some special flour that you have to buy, or is it a mix of flours I can make myself? Can anyone tell me how to make it if I can?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Sourdough is complex, but is a lactic fermentation in addition to wild yeast. The lactic bacteria produce acid, hence the taste and character of the bread. What I do is more or less follow the method outlined in the web link and also add a couple of tablespoons of plain yoghurt to get the lactic bacteria up and running.

You use regular flour (I use high protein unbleached) for the bread, the sourdough mix replaces the dried yeast that would normally be added. If you are familiar with making bread, making sourdough bread is a piece of ... bread.

http://www.castbullet.com/cooking/start.htm


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

There isn't any special ingreadiant for sourdough. Just need to make the starter. Unfortunately, it takes a little time.

Man, I love homemade bread. Its well worth the effort. Most store bought bread in America is pretty crappy and full of sugar and preservatives.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Man! You ought to start a franchise in the UK. Might just kick some ash. I had a reuben the other day where they used sourdough instead of rye. It was still good, but I missed the rye.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

wtf is a rueben? They're a band over here...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Lumpold said:


> wtf is a rueben? They're a band over here...


Rye bread, sauerkraut, corned beef, swiss cheese, russian dressing, grilled.
Good with a Kosher pickle, and a cold beer. Yum.

http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?id=36074&catitemid=


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I need to go up to London and find me an American Deli. I used to live near a Greek Deli in london... fresh pita and greel salad...  But this sounds good.


----------

